
Intel 7nm delayed to 2022/23. Will happen during TSMC 3nm - cvs268
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/07/as-7nm-schedule-continues-slipping-intel-contemplates-3rd-party-fabs
======
cvs268
...and in related news, Apple, Huawei, and Qualcomm to begin shipping their
5nm chips later this year 2020.

[https://www.phonearena.com/news/tsmc-to-start-risk-
productio...](https://www.phonearena.com/news/tsmc-to-start-risk-production-
of-3nm-chips-in-2021_id126025)

